# Pras Reptile Show



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

PRAS are holding their annual Breeders Meeting Oct 26th 2008
*OPEN TO THE PUBLIC.* 
Venue: Havant Leisure Centre Civic Road 
Havant 

10am to 4pm 

For more information or to book tables please e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats 2008, damm :blush:
Any chance of doing a sticky on this one ?


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

well ill be there mate have been waiting for a show to pop up local im thinking about joining PRAS myself tbh


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Yay!! Finially one local to me. Sods law says I'll be working that day mind..............


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll stick it in the right area for ya pete.
one thing tho, is it 10 am for all? or are the public gonna have to wait outside for 45 mins like last time?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i'll stick it in the right area for ya pete.
> one thing tho, is it 10 am for all? or are the public gonna have to wait outside for 45 mins like last time?


Thanks very much.Being open to the public is a new thing for PRAS, over the last few years we have had to put up with EHO not being very helpful where by all the shows had to be members only.As a result our shows were low in numbers of people wanting to go, GREAT news now, *open to the public*.This was one of the biggest reptile shows in the UK a few years ago, now we can hope with support it will go back to those good old days again.As far as I know, the public can come in right from the off.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Issa said:


> Yay!! Finially one local to me. Sods law says I'll be working that day mind..............


Book that day off, be good to see you.:razz:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Adam_R said:


> well ill be there mate have been waiting for a show to pop up local im thinking about joining PRAS myself tbh


Good guys at PRAS, they would welcome you as a member.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I am looking forward to this, i kinda like the idea of a late show as well !!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Pete Q said:


> Thanks very much.Being open to the public is a new thing for PRAS, over the last few years we have had to put up with EHO not being very helpful where by all the shows had to be members only.As a result our shows were low in numbers of people wanting to go, GREAT news now, *open to the public*.This was one of the biggest reptile shows in the UK a few years ago, now we can hope with support it will go back to those good old days again.As far as I know, the public can come in right from the off.


in that case mate, it might well be worth the trip.. thanks for that.


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

I be there again. Shame its later this year.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cryosi said:


> I be there again. Shame its later this year.


i think thats good.
there are so many early shows before people evn have anything to sell.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Plus it'll be nice and cool so there's no risk of anything overheating... can always use heat packs if it's cold but it's a nightmare trying to cool things down.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats true, always easy to heat up than to cool down.


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

oh I'm now going to be wishing the summer away!!!! 
Roll on October ~ start saving my pennies :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

how big is the venue ???

what reptiles are going to be there ???

any venomous species ?
(never been to one before and i really want to)

have an annual meeting in reading  lol:lol2:


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Well the shows are flying by now and it wont be long before i get to go to one :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

woooh, 15mins from me, worth checking out.


----------

